# bindings and boots.. a beginner question



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Hello to everybody in this pretty cool forum. 

This is my first post and I am writing you from Greece. I like very much your forum cause I can read so many info and can also have an idea about what experienced riders say about snowboarding.

I have few questions for anyone who would like to have a look.

I am a beginner in snowboard and today I bought my first snowboard equipment.

My board is a Bataleon (Goliath), my bindings are Flux (Emblem) and my boots Rome (Libertine)
I hope I have made a good choice... 

while looking at my bindings I 've noticed that in the toe strap there is a red made of plastic "thing" which secures the toe strap and prevents it from leaving the base of the binding. This red "thing" goes into one of the many holes the toe strap has. Isn't it very dangerous for this plastic to get lost ?

and my second question.. do you regard Rome boots as a good choice ?

Thank you very much reading my post


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

for the red things on your bindings i have no idea. post a picture so we can see. everything rome makes is amazing, especially their boots. you got a pretty nice setup


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

this is the "red" thing I mentioned before. It secures the toe strap on the base but I am afraid that it would be very easy to be removed by a careless movement 





















what do you think ???

thanks for the reply and for your time :thumbsup:

sorry for the pics which seem to be hudge )


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

dont worry about it at all. worse comes to worse, flux will warranty it. but my friends have had fluxes and nothing has ever happened with the straps


----------

